# Particular website does not load



## tarunsuneja (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not able to access a particular website.
All other websites load perfectly fine.
This website loads fine on other computers.
I had installed a new Modem(Beetel 450 TS1).
The website works perfectly fine when i use older modem.
What could be the issue.
Please help.
Please let me know if some other information needs to be provided.


----------



## socrates (Aug 29, 2011)

What MTU setting is used in the new modem? Just check what it was in your old modem & enter the same. If that does not work then you might have to experiment a little to see what works for you. I use 1492 for MTNL.


----------

